# medication from fertility 2 u



## Jess27 (Apr 10, 2014)

I am about to start a 3rd frozen embryo transfer cycle after 2 failed attempts.  The previous 2 were NHS funded but this time round I am doing it privately.  I am looking at IVF meds prices and have decided to get most of them from Adsa.  However I am unable to get lentogest from there so am thinking of using Fertility 2 u.  They are much cheaper than other places for lentogest but I have read mixed reviews about them so and wondering if anyone can advise me on their experiences with this company.  thanks


----------

